# Phrag Mem Ed Murphy



## SlipperKing (Mar 8, 2017)

My miniature Sorcerer's Apprentice blooming again.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 8, 2017)

nice colour on this one, very nice


----------



## troy (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks very nice!! The clonal name has nothing to do with movie star eddie murphy, I checked


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 8, 2017)

What makes this miniature?


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 8, 2017)

Healthy plant and stunning flower!!


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh my, cute as can be. Wonderful color and the bright
yellow inside the pouch is a delightful surprise.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2017)

troy said:


> Looks very nice!! The clonal name has nothing to do with movie star eddie murphy, I checked



Ed Murphy is not the clonal name...its the name of the cross. It's a small plant and small flower but it looks like a SA. That's why I call it a mini SA


----------



## terryros (Mar 9, 2017)

BlueNanta.com is showing me that Phrag Memoria Ed Murphy is considered a synonym for the much earlier registered hybrid Phrag Urgandiae (1901) which is lindleyanum x longifolium.

Phrag Sorcerer's Apprentice (1986) is longifolium x sargentianum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2017)

lindleyanum X hincksianum is the tag

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2017)

Here in the foreground is Mem Ed Murphy. Behind is my clone of Sorcerer's Apprentice 'Hell Fire'. Leaving the picture in the upper left is it's new spike


Clearly, there is a size difference but the flowers look identical, hence, the mini SA.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Mar 9, 2017)

I thought it was a sorcers apprentice 'mem eddie murphy' oops, well it looks great!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 9, 2017)

Does it hold multiple flowers like SA?


----------



## terryros (Mar 9, 2017)

World Check list shows hincksianum as a synonym for longifolium var. longifolium so I think the old Urgandiae must be the preferred name for this hybrid?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2017)

Linus it might hold two flowers for a short period but one blooming habit unlike SA it never has branched. Where as my SA branches every time and puts on a nice display.
Terry, this is the old issue of lumpers and splitters. I have both longifolium and hincksianum, there is a slight deference between the two. Which could be argued as a line breeding effect. I don't know the geographical distribution of longifolium /hincksianum but I would imagine hincksianum is an isolated population in transition like many of our beloved slippers are. The difference, hincksianum is a smaller plant/flower then my longifolium and uniquely tends to bloom later. I don't know if that means anything or not.
To answer your question, yes. It could be called Urgandiae but if I keep the name as it is, curious folks like yourself will look it up! Also on the off chance it's matched up to a standard Urgandiae it won't get dismissed as a weenie Urgandiae!!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## terryros (Mar 10, 2017)

Then, RHS has Mem. Ed Murphy as (kaieteurum x longifolium) registered 1992 by Olivas and says it isn't a synonym! They are still letting kaieteurum be distinct from lindleyanum, including a registration this year that I know Orchids Limited did with kaieteurum x kovachii (Damselfly).

The World Checklist group appears more negative on using either kaieteurum or longifolium var. hincksianum for hybrid naming.

I like change, so don't expect names to be fixed forever, but it is challenging when there seem to be at least two different nomenclature groups in play that are not always in agreement.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2017)

Cute flower.

I wish the name could be agreed upon, once and for all!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 10, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Cute flower.
> 
> I wish the name could be agreed upon, once and for all!



Ha! There are only 3 sure things in this world: death, taxes and taxonomic revisions.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 13, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ha! There are only 3 sure things in this world: death, taxes and taxonomic revisions.



LOL! So true.

So what name should it be? A totally new one, LOL.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

